# Type of mushroom



## caughtinarut (Jun 9, 2017)

What type of mushroom is this?


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 9, 2017)

Any help?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2017)

There are so many species of LBMs (Little Brown Mushrooms,) that it would be impossible to identify it with any certainty without being able to see the gill structure, and doing a spore print.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2017)

Definitely not a Chanterelle. They don't grow in clumps like that.


----------



## GLS (Jun 12, 2017)

There's a simple way to avoid picking and eating the toxic LBMs.  Don't any LBMs.  LBMs are in the Galerina genus of mushrooms not all of which are toxic. 
http://www.mushroom-appreciation.com/little-brown-mushrooms.html#sthash.Pf7N5cWc.dpbs
This month in California, 14 folks, including an 18 month old child, were poisoned by the death cap of the Amanita family of mushrooms.  Google "death caps California".   No deaths, but several of the unfortunates, including the child, needed emergency liver transplants.  For my foraging career in mushrooms, I limit myself to three types:  Chanterelles, chanterelles and chanterelles.  If I lived where morels grew, I'd expand the list.  Gil


----------

